# Happy 4th of July



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wishing all a happy 4th of July! 
May we never forget the sacrifice and bravery of so few men fighting for independence against the 40,000 well trained fighting force of the Crown. This was the first time the British had been defeated in battle. 

This shows me that the Colonies wanted freedom, and sacrificed whatever it took to obtain that freedom. If we did it then, we can come together now as a Country and believe in each other.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Agree 100%. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy 4th of July to all.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hope everyone had a great holiday. We spent it camping in one of our amazing national forests. I'm grateful for that heritage.


----------

